# My GSP banner



## mikeie (Aug 23, 2007)

Rates would be nice.


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow man...that looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Its not too bad, but it could help to blend the pics in a bit more than how they are.


----------



## WestCoastPoutin (Feb 27, 2007)

im not being an ass, just my opinion.

I dont like it very much. I think its bland a bit and it looks "cut & paste" instead of well blended together. 
I think its good work in the sense that if I tried it, it would look horrible. 
But its not my favorite. Should I not be saying this? Im being sincere I think thats what you want.


----------



## NSaNe PrEp (Aug 28, 2007)

WestCoastPoutin said:


> im not being an ass, just my opinion.
> 
> I dont like it very much. I think its bland a bit and it looks "cut & paste" instead of well blended together.
> I think its good work in the sense that if I tried it, it would look horrible.
> But its not my favorite. Should I not be saying this? Im being sincere I think thats what you want.


Could someone please help me w/ a graphic? If you are interested just PM me and check out my SIG for details. Thanks.


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

The pictures in the background arn't blendid in very well. That would be hard to do with the brush that you use. It's just not very nice.


----------

